# How to cut vegetables more easily



## Ken N Tx (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## jujube (Mar 29, 2016)

Well, it could definitely save my fingers....


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 29, 2016)

Now that IS a useful kitchen invention!


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 29, 2016)

Great idea -- I think I'll try it.  I actually HAVE one of those hair picks -- never thought of using it to cut vegetables.


----------



## Guitarist (Mar 29, 2016)

Hmm ... interesting.  Guess I should've "picked" one up when I was shopping for a new cat brush the other day.


----------

